# Mehrere initramfs laden

## Giuly

Hi,

ich hab mein Root-System auf LVM2, dafür brauchts ein initramfs. Jetzt wollte mal mit fbsplash rumspielen - bis ich gemerkt habe, dass das auch ein initramfs braucht. Geht es, zwei initramfs' zu laden? Wenn ja: Wie? EInfach in grub eintragen oder mounten und aus zwei eins machen?

Grüße

----------

## Max Steel

Die vom fbsplash gehört in die kernelEinstellung.

Moment.

```
CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE="/usr/share/v86d/initramfs"
```

Oder auch:

```
General setup

        ---> (/usr/share/v86d/initramfs) Initramfs source file(s)

              ---> (0)     User ID to map to 0 (user root)

              ---> (0)     Group ID to map to 0 (group root) 
```

Dann klappts auch mit dem fbsplash vom Start an.

Dazu dashier beachten: 

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/Fbsplash

Aber was du meinst ist sicher diese initramfs was dir splash_geninitramfs ausgibt zusammen mit deiner LVM Initramfs

Da musst du wohl oder übel beide zusammenlegen, meines Wissens nach gibt es keine Möäglichkeit im Grub zwei zu laden.

----------

## Giuly

Dann brauche ich drei in eins, v86d steht in der kernelkonfig, bleiben noch

```
fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024

initrd-lvm2-2.6.24-gentoo-r8.gz
```

aber in der kernel-config steht doch file(s), ist das comma-separated oder keine chance, das so zu umgehen?

----------

## Max Steel

 *.config - Linux Kernel v2.6.24-gentoo-r8 Configuration Help zu CONF_INITRAMFS_SOURCE wrote:*   

> This can be either [...] or a space-separated list of directories and files for building the initramfs image.

 

Müsste also funktionieren wenn du deine fbsplash initram auch noch dazu schreibst, womöglich nach dem v86d, aber dazu gebe ich keine Garantie.

Vll kannste auch die lvm initram hinschreiben, als erstes, oder zweites.

Oder sogar alle 3.

Aber wie immer keine Garantie.

----------

## bell

Ich stand vor kurzem vor dem selben Problem. Anschließend habe ich mich dafür entschieden ein initramfs vom Genkernel generieren zu lassen.

```
genkernel --oldconfig --splash=gentoo-burn --splash-res=1280x1024 --lvm initrd
```

Da man normalerweise alle Hardware-Treiber im Kernel hat, wenn man den Kernel selber baut, kann man die Hardwareerkennung im initramfs deaktivieren. Dafür werden dem Kernel folgende Parameter übergeben: "scandelay=0 nodetect"

----------

## Giuly

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

>  *.config - Linux Kernel v2.6.24-gentoo-r8 Configuration Help zu CONF_INITRAMFS_SOURCE wrote:*   This can be either [...] or a space-separated list of directories and files for building the initramfs image. 
> 
> Müsste also funktionieren wenn du deine fbsplash initram auch noch dazu schreibst, womöglich nach dem v86d, aber dazu gebe ich keine Garantie.
> 
> Vll kannste auch die lvm initram hinschreiben, als erstes, oder zweites.
> ...

 

In der Help steht cpio-suffix muss es haben, so gehts:

```
mkdir /usr/share/fb

cd /usr/share/fb

cp /boot/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 .

mv fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024.gz

gunzip fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024.gz

mv fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024 fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024.cpio
```

Dann  /usr/share/fb/fbsplash-emergence-1280x1024.cpio in der Kernel-Config angeben, und alles wird gut.

(Falls das jemand nochmal brauchen sollte.)

Grüße und Danke

----------

